# Average Weight?



## IllusiveHussler (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello all!!

This past Saturday I rescued a mini mare. She's 7 years old and 33 1/2 inches.

I don't have a weight tape but I did the weight formula (heart girth X heart girth X length divided by 300 + 50) and it looks correct.

It came out to be about 262lbs(just a ball park figure)...What's the average of this height mini to weigh?

I can feel her spine, ribs, pelvis bone, point of shoulder...She has what we HOPE is just a hay belly...But it's possible she's pregnant(she was in a too small area with 49 other minis and 5 of them were studs...)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 1, 2005)

She is underweight, but how badly depends on how she is built and whether or not she is in foal, which I would very much think she is!! You need to get her on a very good worming programme and you need to have her scanned. If she is in foal her feeding programme will be different.

Bless You, so many would pass by.........


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a big horse mare who IS pregnant(on purpose! LOL) and I just started her on her mare and foal grain. The mini(Lucy) hasn't been on grain(only lush pasture and very good grass hay) and I started her the first night she was at my house(a small handfull and strongid) on the mare and foal grain just in case she is.

She was with the foster owner for 2 months and she was wormed both months.

She's going to the vet next week to be fully checked out and we're going to have a full vet check done on her pretty much.

She seems like she'd be a bit of a stockier mini...I'd like to know what weight I should aim for though...

I'll post a pic of her(if I can get it to work). She's VERY fuzzy though.

She helped me give out candy last night(she was such an angel, didn't spook at a single thing...plus she had her hay to keep her busy) and a vet tech from the vet I work at and use felt her and said that one of the doctor's would say she was just fine...The problem is...I don't trust this vet when it comes to weight...plus this vet wasn't very nice when he was inseminating my big mare...So I just don't use him unless he is the ONLY equine vet available.

My mom(who also works at the vet) showed a few pics of Lucy to a couple of other vets and only one of them was familiar with horses and the other two were not and all 3 of them agreed she was skinny...the horse vet said aloud,"Jeez she's skinny!"


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are a few pics...











My plan is to breed her in a few years...But to a stud that *I* want...not one that I know nothing about...Or even which one out of the 5 is the father.


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Nov 1, 2005)

Anybody else?


----------



## Relic (Nov 1, 2005)

She looks like the stocky type but l don't feel she's skinny but about right. From that picture anyway



.


----------



## chandab (Nov 1, 2005)

I really don't know the answer to your question, but can tell you where my horses are...

My yearling stallion is about 31-32" (haven't measured lately) and he weighs about 250# using the method you mentioned (tapes out to 295); he looks really good right now.

My 2 year old filly about 35" weighs in at about 320# using the method you mentioned (tapes at about 440#) and she's a bit on the chunky side. (She's going back on her diet - I lost my Progressive Nutrition supplier for a couple months, just found a new one recently).

I realize this doesn't really answer your question, but does give you something to compare to.

Misty (pic taken a couple months ago)






She's probably a little chubbier now, than in this picture.

Dakota (pic taken a couple months ago)






Not a great picture, but you can still pretty much see his build (he's put on a little bit of belly since this picture - extra hay already started with winter coming on).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 2, 2005)

She looks in pretty good condition, BUT if she is in foal, as you know, she will still need extra. By weight I think she is underweight, but I would go a lot more on what you see than what is on the scales. How do you feel she is?? You are actually looking at her. Go by your gut instincts. I would do the Panacur five day deworming programme, though, and I would also use a tape wormer on her.


----------

